# Transparent DaYan Ⅴ- ZhanChi 3x3x3 Magic Cube



## WitEden (Apr 24, 2011)

DaYan Ⅴ- ZhanChi (Chinese name:展翅)

Size:5.7cm

material：PC

This Transparent DaYan Ⅴ- ZhanChi is prototype version，not official version

Mainly used Sponsorship product of the Chinese WCA Rubik's cube competition.

This version has produced about 100 pcs, is absolute limited edition.

because of this version of ZhanChi is different from official version on Center blocks


*On WitEden:http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=313*


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 24, 2011)

Meh no appeal since it's transparent.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 24, 2011)

Is that allowed in a competition?


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 24, 2011)

No


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 24, 2011)

I wont get any form of Zhanshi till its the actual version not the prototype


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 25, 2011)

*Dayan Zanchi Prototype on Witeden*

I was waiting for a thread for this to show up from witeden, but I made one anyway.
http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=313
DaYan Ⅴ- ZhanChi (Chinese name:展翅)
Size:5.7cm
material：PC
*This Transparent DaYan Ⅴ- ZhanChi is prototype version，not official version*
Mainly used Sponsorship product of the Chinese WCA Rubik's cube competition.
This version has produced about 100 pcs, is absolute limited edition.
because of this version of ZhanChi is different from official version on Center blocks

It's $20 USD, not sure about anything else though. The cube and the stickers are all transparent, which is cool, but you can't use it in comp. I will probably wait for reviews.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 25, 2011)

i would get it but its transparent.


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?28884-Transparent-DaYan-Ⅴ-ZhanChi-3x3x3-Magic-Cube


----------



## aronpm (Apr 25, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I was waiting for a thread for this to show up from witeden, but I made one anyway.


 
Look harder.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 25, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Look harder.


 
look above


----------



## ianography (Apr 25, 2011)

When I saw the title I was thinking "ZOMG I MUST BUY THIS GARR". But it's transparent... Oh well. Might as well wait for the final version.


----------



## Calvin Laza (Apr 25, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> .................
> blahblahblah...
> because of this version of ZhanChi is different from official version on Center blocks
> ..........................



I wonder what the difference will be between the centers of this prototype and the centers of the real deal.


----------



## 1996iscool (Apr 26, 2011)

Don't plan on getting this, although it would be a great collector's item. I heard that it was supposed to come out last week at icubemart, but apparently not. Does anyone have an idea when the actual version will come out or where we
can pre-order?


----------



## aronpm (Apr 26, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> look above


 
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahawowowowowowowomg someone posted seconds before me


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 30, 2011)

So I've got one of these on order now.

Is it the same type as the one in this thread?. No smart comments about the colour.

I'm just gonna paint the insides with tippex.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 30, 2011)

20 bucks for a cube that I can't even use during competitions?
Meh


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 30, 2011)

maybe they didnt realize that we like to get the transparent ones after we have the normal black or whites ones


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 30, 2011)

Wish could buy.


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 30, 2011)

Akuma said:


> 20 bucks for a cube that I can't even use during competitions?
> Meh


 


James Ludlow said:


> I'm just gonna paint the insides with tippex.


 
..


----------



## timspurfan (Apr 30, 2011)

I have ordered one for my friend (on tuesday). How long can I expect the regular shipping to take?


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 30, 2011)

Well I ordered a lunhui from witeden on 17/04/2011, and it came today. But there was 3 bank holidays.

It would be interesting to know where you ordered from though.


----------



## timspurfan (Apr 30, 2011)

North East united states, when did you receive your lunhui?


----------



## gundamslicer (May 6, 2011)

Only made approximately 100... Hmm imma get one


----------



## Florian (May 12, 2011)

How long do i have to wait for getting the endversion in black?


----------



## advincubing (Jan 18, 2013)

I realize this is a pretty old thread and that it relates to the prototype of the Zhanchi before the real versions were being made/distributed. But I wanted to see if there ever was real production of transparent Zhanchis and if anyone knows where I can buy one.

I know they're not competition-legal, and have no intention of competing with one. I just think they're neat and would love to get my hands on one. Every retailer that once had them is now sold-out....


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 18, 2013)

The OPZ is extremely rare, you'd be lucky to find one; I'd talk to someone who may have two and may be willing to sell one to you.


----------



## mikorka (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello!
The transparent zhanchi is better than other zhanchi? is not broken? is well spin?
Thank you!


----------

